# Making Wheel wells bigger



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am wanting to be able to put 10" x 17" rims on the back of my 2005 and am looking for a company in Texas that does this. Found one in Longview but don't know them. They're called East Texas Muscle Cars. Does anybody have any experience with them? What they do is called a mini tub. Also, will this adversly affect handling? My car is stock but I want to upgrade with headers, cam and tune to start and it already chirps the tires in 3rd so unless I can put wider tires on, what's the point?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Tires alone can make a HUGE difference in traction. You might not actually need 'wider' but just sticky.

Personally, unless you plan on some hardcore racing, I would waste your money on tubing to put 10" wide wheels on this car. You can get the stock 17s modded to 9" wide and only need a small spacer/maybe fender rolling.

Keep in mind, the wider/sticky tires will also beat on your drivetrain more. You might drop the DS or an axle if you go to agressive without the supporting mods.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"what's the point"? I'm quite a bit beyond that with intake, TB, FAST 102, cam, heads and more and my widened 17"s (9") give me great traction with 285s on the street and sticky DRs make the quarter mile doable.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> "what's the point"? I'm quite a bit beyond that with intake, TB, FAST 102, cam, heads and more and my widened 17"s (9") give me great traction with 285s on the street and sticky DRs make the quarter mile doable.


Ok, thanks, guys. You saved me $1200. I'll widen my wheels an inch and put the 285s on. Would that be 40s or 35s on those 285s to keep the same ride height?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

40s. You want to be around 26". Stock is high 25.X"


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

I am installing some new suspension parts and wondering how much lower my car is from new/stock. I am stock at the moment but with 96k on her. I have looked for a while for the ride height of our cars when they are set up with 18" rims, does anyone have this measurement?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Park on level ground. Measure from the center of the wheel hub to the fender arch. Stock it's roughly 360mm (14¼") front, 370mm (14½") rear.


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks, i am installing a strut rub kit this weekend. Next on the list will be springs & struts based on ride height.


----------

